# Dvd writer wont burn dvds



## gramsbear07 (Apr 26, 2007)

My dvd writer will read and play dvds and cds,also will burn cds,but will not burn a dvd. When I try it freezes my computer,refuses to shut off.
Ive checked the device manager,installed different burning software,uninstalled both the cd and dvd from the device manager so it would reinstall.
I have a service contract thru Circuit City but they want me to do a system recovery and then I would have to reinstall programs that I cant do without help.
Is there any other solutions?
This is the info..HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GWA-4166B standard cd-rom drives firmware 1823
ASUS CD S480/AS I have A compaq bought in Nov 2005..Its Windows XP Media Edition....1 gb memory,250 gb hard drive....Thanks


----------



## MannaPC (Apr 27, 2007)

Did it work and then all of a sudden stop? If it didn't, check the jumpers. I had the same problem on my old computer and it was the jumper was set to master and there was already a master on that cable.

Also, what brand is it?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Is your DVD burner set to DMA?


----------



## gramsbear07 (Apr 26, 2007)

Yes it has been working fine... And I did check the DMA and it is set to that.


----------



## gramsbear07 (Apr 26, 2007)

Dont know the brand...all the info I had I posted...sorry...Im not real good on this stuff...


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

emm, what brand media are you using---your drive has a reputation for being a piece of crap and a little finicky with certain disks. Also, are you getting any specific error messages----


----------



## gramsbear07 (Apr 26, 2007)

Im using HP INvent dvd +r 16x...its the same as I burned in Nov 2006 on this machine...Nope no error messages...It will say its burning but then it just goes forever and when I try to stop it,I end up having to shut off the computer manually as it freezes..I hate Circuit City.I bought an in home service contract to avoid these kind of problems...And I dont think a system recovery is going to do anything but cause me alot of grief...Im sure its a bad drive too....


----------



## gramsbear07 (Apr 26, 2007)

Exactly what brand is this anyway?Any ideas on what else I can do?


----------



## gramsbear07 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just found out that professional dvds actually dont play well either.They are jerky and they stop and the sound is muddled.
Had only did a quick check before,didnt take the time to let them run...
What does that do to change the problem if anything?
I want them to replace this burner but I bet they wont.....


----------



## gramsbear07 (Apr 26, 2007)

I bought an external dvd burner and it works fine...anything to avoid the recovery


----------

